# Budgie Colour



## Sarahg91

I am collecting these two budgies next weekend. The male is blue one, if they were to breed what colour should I expect?

Thank you.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

An individual needs to have a good background in basic budgie care and then do extensive research into the proper breeding practices prior to making the decision to accept the responsibility of the commitment required for breeding responsibly and ethically.*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*This forum will not offer advice regarding mutations of possible offspring until we know your knowledge and experience level with budgies.

The budgies you are getting are currently not being kept in what the forum would consider to be good conditions for their health and well-being.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Dangers to Pet Birds*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## Sarahg91

Thank you, I am aware that these conditions are not ideal we are rehoming them. I will post a picture of the 2X2X1m enclosure later. They are an ex breeding pair and we just wondered if they were to breed what to expect.

thank you


----------



## Sarahg91

as promised a photo of what they will be moving to. I hope this is considered to be a better standard by the forum.


----------



## Cody

The amount of space is great, I have a couple of questions, is the lumber you used treated in any way, I don't mean treated by you but treated before it is sold such as lumber for exterior use, if so it could be toxic to the birds, also the wire mesh you used, if it is zinc coated, galvanized, that is toxic and the birds could end up with zinc toxicity and become very ill.


----------



## Sarahg91

All supplies used are from a aviary specialist based in the UK 

Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee

*Cody is correct.

I agree that is a nice sized space for the birds.

If the metal is galvanized steel it can cause heavy metal poisoning.
If the wood has been chemically treated it can be toxic for budgies

Please read the information in the following links:

Cage and Aviary Wire must be safe for budgies

Safe Natural Wood for Budgies

Is the Aviary in a basement?
Do you have a means for providing full-spectrum lighting for the birds for one hour per day?
Have you owned budgies in the past or are these the first?
Will you be adding additional perches, shredding toys and swings for the budgies?
*
*Full Spectrum Lighting - How much should your budgie get*


----------



## Sarahg91

Hi, yes I have owned them in the past. No the wire is stainless the timber is tantalised but is meshed from the inside away from the wood so it cannot be reached by then birds. More toys/swings etc are going to be added they have not arrived yet. This isn’t a basement it is an “garden room” it had a 6ft door on the front to provide plenty of light.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Wonderful!!*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

That looks great, and I'm glad you're rescuing them~ 

Assuming they're still the right age to be bred, you can expect all greens unless the hen is split to blue. Looks like all males will be split to opaline as well  

Meanwhile, you've been given great advice and resources above by FaeryBee and Cody and I agree with them completely. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around! 

Cheers 👋


----------

